# Does this song sound like DP?



## emptybody (Jan 13, 2012)

Listen to this song. Tell me how you interpret it. Here are the lyrics...

Alice in Chains - Am I Inside

Loneliness it shadows me, quicker than darkness
Crawls to the surface of my skin, visibly surrounded by it
Black is all I feel so this is how it feels to be free
Surrounded by empty souls, artificial courage used
And because so, once was mine
I walk this maze alone

Black is all I feel so this is how it feels to be free
Miles beside himself, miles below himself
Miles behind himself, am I inside myself

Chaos and hate shadow me, hate it fills me up
Only one thing makes me feel, missing better half of me
Black is all I feel so this is how it feels to be free
Miles beside himself, miles below himself
Miles behind himself, am I inside myself

Chaos and hate shadow me, pain it fills me up
Only one thing makes me feel, missing better half of me
Black is all I feel so this is how it feels to be free
Miles beside himself, miles below himself
Miles behind himself, am I inside myself

Doesn't this sound a lot like DP?


----------



## Sarah_____ (Feb 19, 2012)

i've thought that about this song before


----------



## emptybody (Jan 13, 2012)

Ah cool, I'm not the only one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

The song that hits DP straight on the mark for me is Pink Flloyd "Comfortably Numb" Have to find the lyrics. Actually this should go in the song section but I feel like hearing a little Pink Floyd today. Have to go find it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

(skip the commercial at the beginning)

Performed by Pink Floyd

Comfortably Numb (Waters)

Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?
Come on, now,
I hear you're feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain
And get you on your feet again.
Relax.
I need some information first.
Just the basic facts
Can you show me where it hurts?

_*There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child I had a fever
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain you would not understand
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.*_

(solo)

I have become comfortably numb.

O. K.
Just a little pin prick.
There'll be no more AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
But you may feel a little sick.
Can you stand up?
I do believe its working. Good.
That'll keep you going through the show
Come on it's time to go.

_*There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child
I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye
I turned to look but it was gone
I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown,
The dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.*_

This is about someone with a mental illness as well as a drug addiction. I also would say, "uncomfortably numb" ... this song makes me cry.

And someone I like your song as well.

Pink Floyd later wrote a song about one of the members Syd Barrett, who was probably the inspiration for the "Comfortably Numb" song as well. I believe Barrett had schizophrenia, but he also self-medicated with rec drugs.
"Shine On You Crazy Diamond" is a nine-part Pink Floyd composition written by Roger Waters, Richard Wright, and David Gilmour. The song is a tribute to former band member Syd Barrett, although it was not originally explicitly written with him in mind.[1] It was first performed on their 1974 French tour. It was recorded for the 1975 concept album Wish You Were Here. The song was intended to be a side-long composition like "Atom Heart Mother" and "Echoes", but was ultimately split into two parts and used to bookend the album.


----------



## emptybody (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey Dreamer,

That's always been one of my favorite Pink Floyd songs. It does sound a lot like DP as well. But yeah, Alice in Chains is one of my favorite bands. Most of their songs sound like they are about depression/DP/drugs.


----------



## Samaral (Mar 26, 2012)

Pink Floyd Comfortably Numb has always been my DP relation song...


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

this song is not about DP but i really found myself in it

specially these lines:

Sometimes things ain't what they seem
No brave new world, no brave new world

Night and day I scan that horizon, sea, and sky
My spirit wanders endlessly

Stranger in a strange land
Land of ice and snow
Trapped inside this prison
Lost and far from home

etc.

i can really relate to this in my DP

My link


----------



## emptybody (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, Comfortably Numb always makes me think of DP. Iron Maiden is a good band as well. I never heard that song though.

Who else thinks Am I Inside sounds like DP?


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Great track from Kelis that I've known for years and years but only properly listened to today. Lots of possible DP/DR references in there I reckon.






Don't wake me
I'm still dreaming
I don't see you
I can't feel you
I'm alone for real in my mind
I'll feel this all night
When my life takes flight

This isn't just in your mind
We're suspended from space and time

I feel like I'm falling
What happens when I hit?

Must mean then that's it
This black abyss this pit
It all seems shades of gray
I'm never ready for light of day

This isn't just in your mind
We're suspended from space and time
This isn't just in your mind
We're suspended from space and time

Why do you hurt me?
This reality
Why you smile at me?
Show your fallacies
Dreams hold me down
But let me go
When reality will wake me
I don't know

This isn't just in your mind
We're suspended from space and time
This isn't just in your mind
We're suspended from space and time

Am I dreaming?
If so, then why?
My bodies back on Earth
Only spirits can fly
Soaring through dimensions of love
Kinds only my father speaks of
Scenery changes, spins and roll
So does the color of our soul
I know how this must make you feel
You hate me but believe me this is real
This was real


----------



## Spaceboy (Mar 23, 2013)

Maybe a little late with this but here's a song that I'm pretty certain is about dp. Some of the lines are bizarre but others are uncanny.

"Frankie Says" - Phish

Time is me and I should know

I knew this several months ago

I knew more than I do now

For I've been turned around somehow

Relax the world will spin beside itself and suck you in

With threats and hopes beyond compare

I change the landscape as I pass

Meandering from sand to glass

I suction there for one whole day

Until the feeling goes away

I don't need these orbits in my life

Revolve and cycle through

Don't keep coming back for more

I don't need this circular design

Wheel and spin away from me

You've been by here before

I've lost my mind

I've lost my way

I'm bound to lose

You wonder where I am


----------

